# power rotary scissor trimmer recommendation



## trwhiteh (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry if I missed this topic earlier. But does anyone have a recommendation for an affordable trimmer to use with power rotary scissors? Looks like Ego is a favorite, but wondering if there are other options.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is some Winter reading for you :thumbup:

Power Rotary Scissors thread

You might also want to define what "affordable" is as it means something different to everyone.

Welcome to TLF!!!!


----------



## trwhiteh (Oct 30, 2021)

thanks! I guess I should ask if there is anything that would work under $300.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2021)

Love my Ryobi 40v expand it system brushless 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-40V-Brushless-Cordless-Battery-Attachment-Capable-String-Trimmer-with-4-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-RY40270VNM/310463558
has plenty of torque for the Rotary scissors.
Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

I got a battery powered Ryobi and it has plenty of power


----------

